# Employment



## baliblue (Apr 24, 2009)

I have trawled through the web for a difinitive answer to the age old question, ' How do I get a job in the US with sponsorship included?', 
I have looked at the lottery, no joy, mother born in Ireland...the wrong one, and I am English, so let's forget that option.
Thousands of sites offering to process applications and find jobs....do they really work?

Can anyone give me some sensible advise, as I want to get back to New York.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

baliblue said:


> I have trawled through the web for a difinitive answer to the age old question, ' How do I get a job in the US with sponsorship included?',
> I have looked at the lottery, no joy, mother born in Ireland...the wrong one, and I am English, so let's forget that option.
> Thousands of sites offering to process applications and find jobs....do they really work?
> 
> Can anyone give me some sensible advise, as I want to get back to New York.


Your research was good. It has given you the right answer........but probably not the answer you want to hear.


----------



## baliblue (Apr 24, 2009)

Fatbrit said:


> Your research was good. It has given you the right answer........but probably not the answer you want to hear.


And that answer would be what?


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

baliblue said:


> And that answer would be what?


That most of those who offer to get you an H1b are either defrauding the customer (they're selling you an necessary assessment of your skills together with a useless list of companies) or they're defrauding the government (Congressional questions and ICE raids can be found on Google). Pay your money if you want, but I've never met or read of anyone who was successful using one of these bottom feeders.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Here's the list for you:

H1-B Visas: The Biggest Users


----------



## baliblue (Apr 24, 2009)

Do you have any suggestions? I have worked in the US before, using a biz visa and leaving every 3 months. There are a huge amount of jobs in the QA, HSE bracket, but none are willing to offer the necessary sponsorship.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

baliblue said:


> Do you have any suggestions? I have worked in the US before, using a biz visa and leaving every 3 months. There are a huge amount of jobs in the QA, HSE bracket, but none are willing to offer the necessary sponsorship.


Find suitable companies then write them, e-mail them, phone them. There are still visa numbers left in the H1b allocation this year. Don't expect to even hear back from more than one in a hundred of your applications, though.


----------

